# Trying to help



## mines_01 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have anything needed for sbf'ing up here. Along with the sbf for DroidX for .340. If anyone wishes for me to add anything else that would be helpful let me know. If it is something that we all need or use let me know and i'll see about adding it to my Google Docs. Mainly what it has as of right now is sbf_flash (Linux), abd (exectuable for Linux and win), RSDLite 4.8, Moto drivers (x32 and x64), and the SBF for .340. Again, I'm just trying to help put everything in a centralized location for people. I take no credit for any of this further than making this post and putting it in one centralized location.

My Google docs for X


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

to add to ur post...i also have a bunch of sbf files for the droid X posted here. With instructions of how to flash them as well.


----------

